# A Girl - WIP



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello. Here's a work in progress of a drawing I'm currently working on. Haven't had much time to draw due to my job, but I'm determined to slot in a few hours when I can as I need the practice. 

All feedback/critique is welcome. I'm aware that the ear is a bit too small and the positioning of it is not correct, so I'll try to fix that. 

Currently working on the hair. Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Update. I plan on cutting this hense me not bringing the drawing all the way down the page. Still a lot to do.


----------



## 0rbt0 (Oct 5, 2016)

Outstanding. Is this intended as a study, or completed work?


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Great job there, looks amazing.


----------



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Very good my only problem is the smudge marks on the paper try using another sheet of paper to rest on over your work but great shading and try not to go dark to soon build the darkness slowly but again amazing job Sarah xx


----------



## Dreaminon (Nov 26, 2016)

The amount of detail and realism in her jacket is fabulous. Great drawing!


----------

